# Mavic Ksyrium Equipe - Shedding some weight



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

So I've got a set of 2008 Mavic Ksyrium Equipes in silver. I've been wanting to replace them with a bang-for-the-buck set of neuvations, but I started thinking of ways to save weight and not spend quite as much money. Let me start with a disclaimer that I do all my own wrenching, and I enjoy it, so labor costs and shop time are not an issue.

Has anyone ever weighed the individual components of the Equipes? I was thinking of rebuilding them with a set of double butted spokes instead of those big fat bladed spokes. I feel like the aero advantage of bladed spokes is outweighed by the weight penalty. Anyone done this? I'm curious how much weight I could save vs how much it would cost. I'm guessing maybe 100g for the set, but I could be WAY off. I'm thinking 2.0-1.5 front and 2.0-1.8 rear. I haven't really looked too carefully, but I assume these wheels use a standard size/shape spoke.


Thoughts? Comments? Insults?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Hopefully, a real wheel builder will weigh in on this topic, but I am dubious that "normal" spokes would be strong enough given the low count of bladed spokes per wheel.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

i am too.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not a wheelbuilder, but I don't see why the spoke you use would make a difference. They all should be able to be tensioned accordingly. 

Steel should not fail where aluminum prevails. At least that's just my take on it.


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

CleavesF said:


> Steel should not fail where aluminum prevails. At least that's just my take on it.


 I really don't get what that has to do with the conversation...

As far as the originall question goes. Sell the wheels you have and buy lighter ones. Re-lacing previously used rims is always a compromise. The weight savings will be fairly minimal unless you go to some fairly expensive light spokes, and you will need to get the right length with a straight pull head- not something that most places have sitting around. I don't remember if the Equipes use 2 or 3 spoke lengths, but you will need all of them.

You are correct about the aero aspects of this wheelset, Ksyriums in general are NOT aero at all- the rims defeat anything the spokes are trying to do. But they look cool.:wink5:


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The 2008 Mavic Ksyrium Equipes are about 1800 grams. Heavy-ish, but they do spin up fairly fast and stay there without much additional effort.


----------

